# Question



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there a class at shows where you show long lining? like you are basically driving with out a cart...

http://www.heartlandhackneyfarm.com/breedi...ng_yearling.jpg

I was looking at Hackney Farms and i found the picture. I was wondering What the Class is called, and what they look for in it.


----------



## TomEHawk (Mar 9, 2009)

First to answer your question, no there isn't any class where we long line ponies for a class. This pony is just being shown in a hand class. Some ponies work better if they are "driven" down the rail instead of being worked down the rail like what you normally see. We do work a couple of moderns like this. In the more recent times, Dr. Ken Wahl works a few of his moderns and show ponies like this. If you look at the October issue of the ASPC Journal, look at the ASPR Grand Champions and you'll see on of the show ponies being shown like this. I've shown a few like this in the past.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Mar 9, 2009)

oh, cool. I wasn't sure. Thanks for the Clarification.


----------

